# trying to locate a dye house in the united states



## troythompson (May 8, 2007)

ive had a nightmare of a time trying to locate a dye house in the united states that will make a t-shirt look like this: 

http://store.soliscompany.com/afgofldelysb.html

can someone please recomend me the best way to achieve this acid was look... i want to get a couple hundred shirts done so american apparel would be too expensive (they dont sell their acid was shirts wholesale). if anyone has any info that would help, i would greatly appreciate it. ive been trying to find a source for months!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you tried Los Angeles Dye and Wash or washink.com ?


----------

